# GPU-Z reporting high temps, constant 31% fan speed, '--RPM'



## Relics (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,

After locking up numerous times in World of Warcraft (black screen, requiring a hard reboot), i've begun to investigate my 8800GT and try to determine if it's the culprit. I've tried using GPU-Z to check the temperatures and noticed a few interesting values - specifically leading me to believe that something is wrong with the heatsink or chipset. 

My main concern the high temperatures. When running the World of Warcraft character selection screen (or any game for that matter) my card goes from an idle 55c anywhere up to a maximum of 88c (usually hovering in the 80 degree range). The fan speed reported by GPU-Z always seems to be stuck at 31% with '--RPM'. 





http://xs131.xs.to/xs131/08361/gpuz709.jpg

Does anyone have any advice to what the culprit could be? I've cleaned the heatsink of dust and haven't noticed a change in temperature. It's well ventilated (i've tried running without the side panel of the case but there's not much change in temperature). The fact that GPUZ reports two different GPU temps confuses me too - the top one is the one that reaches the high 80's - not sure about the bottom one (i'll investigate more when I get home).

For reference, it's a Gigabyte GV-NX88T512HP with the stock Zalman cooler.

Sorry if this is in the wrong section. Unsure if it should be in the nvidia section or the gpuz section.

EDIT: Here's a screenshot of the other GPU-Z tab. I've tried underclocking my card a little bit (as can be seen in the screenshot) to see if there was any temperature difference but to no effect. (The card is factory OCd).
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/08/09/01/9gr.png (The screenshot shows older drivers, I've tried with the latest drivers from NVIDIA also - same issues).


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

You might want to increase the fan speed as that seems the culprit. Did any software come with your card?

And welcome to TPU. Also to help us in future plz fill out your system specs.
Got to UserCP at the top of the page, then on the left click "edit system specs", make sure the Show system specs drop down box is set to yes, then fill it in, click save changes at the bottom and hey presto!


----------



## Relics (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I've added my system specs in my profile.

The only software that seemed to come with my card is "Gamer HUD" which doesn't appear to have any fan control (only clocking). I tried setting the fan speed to 100% in RivaTuner and then seeing if anything changed - GPU-Z registers the fan speed change but temperatures aren't any different. (It's probably worth noting that I can't hear any audible difference between fan speed of 25% and 100% in RivaTuner - which makes me think that perhaps the speed isn't actually changing).

I did a quick test of GPU temperature monitoring while looking at the World of Warcraft login screen, here are my results:

Idle, before loading WoW: 59c - http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/08/09/01/7vs.png
After exactly two minutes of displaying the login screen: 84c - http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/08/09/01/830.png
After another minute: 87c - seemed to hover around this value. http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/08/09/01/5u0.png

Keeping in mind that i've tried underclocking the gpu with no real success - i'm totally confused as to why the temps are so high. The most recent screenshots are from a 602core/896Memory/1462Shader clock (defaults for my card are 700/920/1700).

The rest of my system temps seem ok  (Q6600 cores are idling at about 38c, HDDs about 33)

Can anyone also explain why I see two "GPU temperature" values?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 2, 2008)

The only guess I have for why you have two GPU temps is that Gigabyte put a temp sensor on the PCB and there is one on the GPU die itself.

I don't think you can increase your fan speed, I'm pretty sure the Zalman runs at 100% constantly.  However, you might try downloading Rivatuner and manually setting the fan speed to 100% and see if that helps any.

Also, the thermal paste under the heatsink might need to be replaced.


----------



## Relics (Sep 2, 2008)

> However, you might try downloading Rivatuner and manually setting the fan speed to 100% and see if that helps any.



Doesn't appear to make a noticeable difference to the temperatures (nor is there any extra audible noise after the change so i'm guessing whatever it is set to [GPU-Z detects ~30% default], isn't changing)


----------



## Relics (Sep 2, 2008)

After fiddling around with drivers (both for the 8800 and my motherboard) it seems i've somehow managed to drop the temperature of the card. It idles only a few degrees lower than before (idles at 53c) but has a much lower load temperature (maximum for the past few hours of WoW was 71c but the average was much closer to 63c). Not sure what I did to fix it but either way, i'm glad it seems better.

Thanks for all the suggestions and help


----------

